# Rescued girls - Joi and Koi *New Photos 23FEB*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

So I just rescued two girls listed on craigslist. They have been in this tiny cage for 2 years! They were recently given to this latest family for their 9yo son. This son lost interest in them, so I that's how they ended up with me.
They seem very sweet and calm. They're checking out their new quarantine cage right now. Bet they've never seen a hammock before.
They are such small adult girls. Did I mention how sweet they are? Joi seems to be the boss among the two. When I rub Koi, she closes her eyes and lays into the rub.
Here is their tiny cage of the last 2 years.








Here they are checking out their new quarantine franken-cage








Here's Joi. I have a post in the health section about her old eye injury.








Here's Koi


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

aww they are adorable. Can't believe what a small cage they were in, that's not even big enough for a hamster!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

Oh they look like total sweeties! I'm so glad you got them, I'm sure they're just loving it! That old cage of theirs is just rediculous. 

And I also want to say to Joi- "Oh my, what big eyes you have!"


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

They are adorable, and what a change for them. I bet they love it.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

Good for you! I read your post and was hoping you'd get them, but I didn't want to pressure you, since I have a raging case of GGMR...so I'm glad you did!

They are adorable, and I bet they're thrilled to be in a bigger cage, even if it's just quarantine for now. You always take the best pics, by the way.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

They're adorable! I saw your other post. I was really hoping that you'd get them. That "hamster cage" isn't even big enough for a hamster! Let alone 2 female rats!

Congrats!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

awww, they look really sweet. I am so glad you adopted them from their tiny cage! I hope they live a really happy life with you. Let us know how things go, and post more pictures! (please)


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

TWO, animals of any speicies should not be put in cage that small! What cutie pies, I'm glad they've found a good home!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

Aw, poor babies! They are so freaking adorable.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

Even my husband was amazed at the small cage they had to live in...Good for you and congrats on adding them to your family. They are beautiful


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: New rescued girls - Joi and Koi*

Here are some photos from today. They are excellent models. I think the photos speak for themselves on how happy these girls are now.

Koi
























Joi


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW, I would love to have hairless! They are so Cute, GMMR's is starting to hit me! They are so sweet looking!

Whooot whoot go Canon! (I have the Digital Rebel XTi)


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

You are an awesome photographer, or maybe it's just that they are awesome models. lol

You know, I am so glad that they are out of that disgustingly small cage. Congratualtions, they are beautiful.


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow....that old cage is just beyond belief. But the girls are soo cute!! Gotta love baldies!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

YAY! You saved them! Normally I dont like Hairless but these ones are pretty cute. Great photography too.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

horrifiying that pathetic excuse for a cage is!!!!...

so glad you got them, must be like being picked out of the gutter and put in a palace to them bless...

Just look how they adore each other,especially in the last 2 pics,, thats real love.

Amazing photos as usual.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a soft spot for nakies...

And your nakies almost made me *squee*.



They are tres cute - and beautiful examples of nakie rats


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow your pictures are great! I can tell how happy they just by looking at them!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

They seem like they have such character! Like weathered old souls.

They do look much happier, and I bet they love you for that. That last picture is priceless!


----------

